# STI firing pin block safety



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm finding conflicting info on the firing pin block on the STI Spartan series. Can someone tell me which style they use, if they use one at all.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

STI guns are S70, no firing pin safety.


----------



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Can STI Spartan IV be discharged if dropped while having bullet in barrel?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe STI follows the 70 series without a FPB,but I'm not sure honestly.There are one or 2 makers that use it in certain models but not others,but I don't know if STI is one.If you look at the rear underneath of the slide when it's locked back you'll know,there's a small spring loaded plunger right next to the firing pin bore that pushes up into the slide.

As far as them going off on a drop,that depends on the height of the drop.Hilton Yam (I believe) did a drop test years ago on a multitude of 1911s and got varying results.The original A1 was generally good for 8+ feet before inertia took over but some held out longer and some were as short as a 3ft drop.It really depends on the weight of the pin,the strength of the spring,and the sensitivity of the primer.Springfield met Cali's requirement by going with a strong spring and titanium pin for those that hate a FPB,but I believe it was a poor choice along with that ILS crap.

I have no problem with an A1 setup,I run a stock pin and Wolff extra power spring and don't feel unsafe at all.If a block makes you feel better forget the wives tale that it screws up a trigger job,it's BS.If you can tell the system is in there then you are running the trigger weight low enough to tell that the disconnector is dragging across the sear pin and a longer isn't in there to float it.We're talking 2lb and less triggers here.

If you want a block,I prefer the newer Colt version.Colt tried the Swenson system back in the 30s and abandoned it,then 50 years later when the paranoids and lawyers pushed it they didn't go back to it.Both systems can be out of time,but Colt's is easier to correct than the modified Swartz in use today by Kimber and someone else.If you drop a pistol on the back breaking the sear and rolling the grip safety off,the Kimber type will go off whereas the Colt would need a heavy trigger to bounce to unblock the FP.

Just my view on it.


----------



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for rep.

So you recommend nowadays Colt 1911 as the one that is the least likely to discharge due to dropping while having bullet in barrel and being unlocked?

Now, how safer is DA Sig P220 than contemporary Colt 1911 in that respect?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

In that particular scenario I would say the Colt is less likely to fire,but that's just one scenario and very defined.Dropping a gun can hit anywhere,having that one happen or a perfectly square muzzle hit is less likely than anywhere else landing on the ground.My scenario had a perfect hit to snap the sear,which is very rare.The test Yam did was controlled to make them hit square on the muzzle to get an inertia firing,which is rare but not as rare as the other.Then you have to figure in the surface,ground will cushion the blow compared to concrete.

I mainly prefer the Colt system if I'm going to have one because it's easier to fix one out of time,and since some people have a problem working the grip safety with a high thumb hold,it isn't an issue because Colt works off the trigger and the Swartz type works off the grip safety.

I don't know the Sig's internals but it probably works off the trigger like most,so for all intents and purposes there isn't an appreciable difference.The real cure for any of it is don't drop the gun,but poo happens.At normal standing on the ground operating I could really care less about a FPB,but if you find yourself in situations of being elevated and the possibility exists the gun could drop,that's where I would prefer to have one.I remember Dane Burns (who works on 1911s in the NW) was working one night and his 1911 went over the rail on the second story of an apartment building hitting the ground right on the muzzle,by the marks the pavement left on the muzzle.It was an A1 without a FPB and that height would be in the 13-14ft area,no discharge.There is merit to the block being in there,but I think lawyer's scare tactics and threats of liability lawsuits have blown the need for them out of control.The manufacturers are of course going to cover their butts,but before their use few guns were prone to inertia fire and it wasn't a rampant problem.Some guns were suseptable to it by design,but not all.


----------



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Got one more question.

How would you consider Yugoslavian Tokarev M57 and CZ 99 regarding this problem? Your opinion on Springfield Champion Operator is also welcome.

Some say that Tokarev is extremely likely to fire when dropped.

Got to get informed before I buy a gun for myself, thanks for the info.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The Tokarev I can't tell you about at all,I never really followed the Soviet guns.

I'm not sure about the CZ,but if it's modern design as I suspect it's probably on par with everything else.

I wouldn't worry a lot about this feature on any good modern pistol,the chance of them going off is pretty low.What it comes down to is safe gun handling,don't drop the gun.My philosophy is pretty simple,guns aren't toys so don't play with them.Every gun is loaded until I know it isn't and treated as such.The 45 on my hip right now has been loaded for a good 10 years unless it's being cleaned or I need a reload.I pick it up and put it in the holster,when it needs to come out it goes straight to it's new resting place,and so on.Grip the gun,straight finger,and place it where it needs to be,that's all.The only time you should drop a gun is in strenuous activity,and you should still be trained to control your gun.Things happen,but guns don't get dropped often when handled correctly.They do fall out of holsters though,but this is also negligence because the holster with the appropriate retention wasn't chosen in the first place.


----------



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks.

Can you tell me about this one?

PARA: Elite Carry


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Paras typically use the Colt Series 80 firing pins safety.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a big Para fan but their quality has improved.For what they want for it I think you could do better,but it does have an Ionbond finish and a $60 extractor in it.Try to shoot one of these before you buy one,the short barrel 1911s can be a bit hard to control for some people.There are also problems inherent in the 1911 design when the barrels get shorter than 4",they do work but some don't,and you'll be replacing recoil springs much more often than a Commander or Gov't sized gun.If you like it though and can control the small 45s,you could do worse.2 1911 brands I wouldn't buy is Kimber or Taurus,both have spotty quality control issues.


----------

